# Electrical PE - morning session electronics



## shellbell500 (Oct 15, 2007)

hi all - can anyone recommend a good last-minute reference for semiconductors/transistors/diodes, etc.? i can't seem to muster up the effort to re-learn this but i've been trying to brush up just to the extent where i might be able to get a point or two. however, looking at BJTs is like greek to me.  any advice? i've tried shaum's and my college books - both are, sad to say, over my head.  thanks!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 15, 2007)

shellbell500 said:


> hi all - can anyone recommend a good last-minute reference for semiconductors/transistors/diodes, etc.? i can't seem to muster up the effort to re-learn this but i've been trying to brush up just to the extent where i might be able to get a point or two. however, looking at BJTs is like greek to me.  any advice? i've tried shaum's and my college books - both are, sad to say, over my head.  thanks!


For the morning? Go and find the most basic electronics book you can find. I used one that was my textbook when I got my associate degree in electrical engineering technology(years light from when I got my BS).

I had my electronics book from college and did not use it, but I did use the old one from my AD. I think the author is Boylestad.


----------



## benbo (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the EERM and a very basic textbook should be okay. Or maybe go out and get a reference book for the Certified Electronics Technician exam. My feeling is that the questions they ask on transistors in the AM will be more practical experience type questions than questions that require a lot of mathematics and analysis. I wish I could say more, but I'm never quite sure when I am crossing the line on information.


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 15, 2007)

Im with you on this one Shell. I didn't fair too well on the morning.  No clue on transfer functions cant begin to tackle that. Electronics...ugh. So now I am torn, focus more on pwer to make up or spend remaining time on this stuff.

John


----------



## grover (Oct 17, 2007)

Know your references. You'll have plenty of time in the morning to go back and research questions you're weak on.


----------



## shellbell500 (Oct 17, 2007)

jdd18vm said:


> Im with you on this one Shell. I didn't fair too well on the morning. No clue on transfer functions cant begin to tackle that. Electronics...ugh. So now I am torn, focus more on pwer to make up or spend remaining time on this stuff.
> John


Only a little more than a week to go. You can do it - I personally think confidence is half the battle (sappy but true!). GOOD LUCK. I hope you kick you-know-what.  (And I'm not sure if I can stomach bothering w/ electronics either!!! I might just hope for limited problems on that topic.)


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree shell, confidence is half the battle.

And I'm with you guys on the electronics stuff. It is my weakest subject too--you can get through without being an electronics guru.


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 17, 2007)

shellbell500 said:


> Only a little more than a week to go. You can do it - I personally think confidence is half the battle (sappy but true!). GOOD LUCK. I hope you kick you-know-what.  (And I'm not sure if I can stomach bothering w/ electronics either!!! I might just hope for limited problems on that topic.)


Thanks...you too Shell

good advice thanks Mud, makes me feel better


----------



## adc_PhDPE (Oct 19, 2007)

I think that the review notes in Schaum's should be a pretty good place to start. They really give a in depth start on BHJTs as well as the fundamental principles. I have some notes on it when I took a review course for the exam in October 2006, but wouldn't know how to send them to you. Anyway good luck.


----------

